# Line 6 hx stomp



## tuttermuts (Oct 4, 2018)

So I come across this article on Facebook where a small 3 button version of the helix is announced. Sort of the amplifire box/gigboard version of helix but then way more bells and whistles. And now the article is gone?

...

https://www.theguitarmagazine.com/news/line-6-hx-stomp/


----------



## mikah912 (Oct 4, 2018)

tuttermuts said:


> So I come across this article on Facebook where a small 3 button version of the helix is announced. Sort of the amplifire box/gigboard version of helix but then way more bells and whistles. And now the article is gone?
> 
> ...
> 
> https://www.theguitarmagazine.com/news/line-6-hx-stomp/



Launches later today.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 4, 2018)

i read that too. looks like somebody jumped the gun. but the specs are awesome.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 4, 2018)

this?

https://line6.com/hx-effects/


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 4, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> this?
> 
> https://line6.com/hx-effects/



nope. this.

live link here:

http://www.promusic.news/bass/press-release-line-6-reveal-hx-stomp-multi-effects-processor


----------



## Bentaycanada (Oct 4, 2018)

Any this model actually features amp models??


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 4, 2018)

So what would differentiate this from the M series?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 4, 2018)

kindsage said:


> So what would differentiate this from the M series?


From the line 6 forum from a staff member:

"All effects except for the reverbs and 8 of the 10 wahs were created in Helix from the ground up. The HD/M-Class reverbs and wahs were rebuilt in HX tho', so they sound better and in some cases, have more nuance and control. Also, the analog front end and A/D/A conversion is superior in Helix, so the raw sonic quality has improved as well, even with no modeling active."


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 4, 2018)

ouch 600 hundred. 
I was really hoping for 400-500. 

this is exactly what I need to take to jams and have something to play around with at home.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 4, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> Any this model actually features amp models??



yeah. it supposedly has all the helix models.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 4, 2018)

Tiny form factor, high quality amps and effects, and 4cm capability? Color me interested! This is just what I need to pair up with my Twin Jet to give it a clean channel and better effects than I'm getting from my G Major


----------



## Bentaycanada (Oct 4, 2018)

Plus it’s also a 4x4 USB Audio Interface!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 4, 2018)

Our rep came by yesterday and I got a chance to try this out with a Line 6 Power Cab Plus.

Sounded fantastic! I'm not huge on modeled tones so I rarely look at it like that, but the rep had some great tones dialed in.

It functioned very well and its about the size of a Strymon Timeline or the Boss DD-500 pedals.

I'm sure it will be successful, I'm probably still leaning towards the HX since I don't need the amp model aspect but it would make for a very nice sounding back up rig.

Cheers.


----------



## vibrantgermancities (Oct 4, 2018)

Is it bad that I still just want them to stick it in a bean?

I guess this is as close as I’ll get...


----------



## Bentaycanada (Oct 4, 2018)

Videos are up!


----------



## MoJoToJo (Oct 4, 2018)

$900 in Australia!!!!! I thought the HX Stomp would be around $500 in Oz but $900 come on. If Mooer can make similar products for around $400Aud so can Line6 they are way overpriced. It is all a rip off Helix lt is $1500 that is bullshit Line6 probably knock them out for $300 a pop if that. But the sheep keep buying them baa! baa!


----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 5, 2018)

MoJoToJo said:


> $900 in Australia!!!!! I thought the HX Stomp would be around $500 in Oz but $900 come on. If Mooer can make similar products for around $400Aud so can Line6 they are way overpriced. It is all a rip off Helix lt is $1500 that is bullshit Line6 probably knock them out for $300 a pop if that. But the sheep keep buying them baa! baa!



When I saw it posted, I was kinda hoping it'd be $500 or less as well (it's $800 here in Canada).


----------



## budda (Oct 5, 2018)

Spinedriver said:


> When I saw it posted, I was kinda hoping it'd be $500 or less as well (it's $800 here in Canada).



and I think that's the same price as the HxFx no?

Can someone explain the 4x4 USB interace bit please?


----------



## ICSvortex (Oct 5, 2018)

budda said:


> and I think that's the same price as the HxFx no?
> 
> Can someone explain the 4x4 USB interace bit please?



if you connect it to your pc you can use it as a 4 input and 4 output audiointerface
so you can reamp without a reamp box, record DI's without a DI-Box etc


----------



## budda (Oct 5, 2018)

ICSvortex said:


> if you connect it to your pc you can use it as a 4 input and 4 output audiointerface
> so you can reamp without a reamp box, record DI's without a DI-Box etc



Pretty cool. I assume that requires all the connections?


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 5, 2018)

I see Headrush also came out with their Gigaboard for $650. And with a 15% off coupon these devices can come in at almost $100 less.

https://headrushfx.com/products/gigboard

Funny how both companies release a smaller stomp box model at the same time.


Rev.


----------



## budda (Oct 5, 2018)

Planned is more likely.


----------



## Sogradde (Oct 5, 2018)

Eh. If it was cheaper it would make a great studio tool but at this price point it's probably cheaper to buy a small interface and Helix Native.
I don't quite understand the Line 6 policy tbh. They should have went with the Helix and a combination of Stomp and LT. A small device with a smaller footprint, less switches, no expression pedal and less I/O options for about half the price. I don't see any reason to buy the full Helix over the LT and almost no reason to buy the Stomp with its gimped live capabilities.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 5, 2018)

I had a quick read of the manual and you can't turn off cab emulation. So if you have a DI + amp setup, the signal to your amp will be FX only, AND doing so will take up one of your 6 blocks to insert the L Mono out signal. 

Disappointing. I use the Mooer GE200 and you can turn cab emulation off at the output settings for either side. Was hoping for something similar as I am much more comfortable with the M series of efffects, as my first foray into a digital only rig was the HD500 and cab/poweramp.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 5, 2018)

^I think it's really like that since it can do HX amps to power amp without cab emulation and PA out with IR. Sort of working around the single path limitation of the HX stomp.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 5, 2018)

actually, after reading the manual a bit more, there might be a way to do it. Will have to wait for for a hands on to confirm. It doesn't look as straight forward as other solutions, but I think it's do-able.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 5, 2018)

Ok I was wrong. You can have a block on a seperate path. In theory, this could be cab. 



This video goes through the editor and shows the potential.


----------



## Digital Igloo (Oct 5, 2018)

budda said:


> Can someone explain the 4x4 USB interace bit please?


It actually has an 8-in/6-out interface. Both stereo paths A and B are sent to your DAW via USB 1/2 and 3/4 respectively, the Main L/R input is sent dry to your DAW via USB 5/6, and the Return L/R input is sent dry to your DAW via USB 7/8. All simultaneously.

Output 1/2 from your computer is fed dry through HX Stomp's for jamming along with your DAW, iTunes, Spotify, etc. Output 3/4 is fed to the stereo Send output, and Output 5/6 can be routed to the input of Path A for re-amping.


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## SlamLiguez (Oct 6, 2018)

As someone confused on what to get as an all-in-one for recording and live performance this seems MILES ahead of the hd500x I was gonna get, expression pedal or otherwise.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Oct 6, 2018)

Looks awesome although having a 
Full size i will pass but this is sweet if i was looking


----------



## shred-o-holic (Oct 6, 2018)

Wow a ton of HX on Reverb now for 450 and not moving. People are obviously dumping. What’s it going to take to even sell? 400? 350? By the time you ship and pay all the fees you are even torched for more losses. No way am I offloading mine for close to half of what I paid. Very happy and comfortable with my HX especially stompbox mode too convenient to switch to the clunky having to hold down two things at once to save and some of their switching functions on the stomp. Wished Line 6 would have announced earlier as I already am invested in the Mooer Preamp Live. Still I am content with what I have I am sure the Stomp is cool though at least sound wise not so much with some of its functionality IMO. Another time maybe although a used Helix LT is not far off in price either. I do get the obvious benefit of the portability of course.


----------



## I play music (Oct 7, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> Wow a ton of HX on Reverb now for 450 and not moving. People are obviously dumping. What’s it going to take to even sell? 400? 350? By the time you ship and pay all the fees you are even torched for more losses. No way am I offloading mine for close to half of what I paid. Very happy and comfortable with my HX especially stompbox mode too convenient to switch to the clunky having to hold down two things at once to save and some of their switching functions on the stomp. Wished Line 6 would have announced earlier as I already am invested in the Mooer Preamp Live. Still I am content with what I have I am sure the Stomp is cool though at least sound wise not so much with some of its functionality IMO. Another time maybe although a used Helix LT is not far off in price either. I do get the obvious benefit of the portability of course.


The HX goes for 499 new now, so it's not surprising that a used one for 450 does not move...


----------



## budda (Oct 7, 2018)

I play music said:


> The HX goes for 499 new now, so it's not surprising that a used one for 450 does not move...



Like the time i listed a GV-2 for $95 to learn that a new one cost that much. Relisted at $65 and it was gone.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Oct 7, 2018)

I play music said:


> The HX goes for 499 new now, so it's not surprising that a used one for 450 does not move...


Even less incentive to sell mine then. So probably its a $300 loss. Gotta definitely wait wait on anything Line 6 from now on.


----------



## Elric (Oct 7, 2018)

Six blocks in spite of having half the DSP of a full Helix; is as deal breaker at this price point. Hardware features like the FX Loop and Volume pedal cost you a block in spite of not really using the DSP. Can’t believe they did that. May not be a big deal to everyone but if you want to actually use this with an amp in 4CM (how I would use it), you will need a loop block in every single preset... it becomes really limited, really quick for $600.

The form factor and the sound card feature is cool. I can see how some people are going to love this especially for its form factor, but for me I’d rather have a slightly bigger unit like the HX FX but with the amps. Smaller than the LT which is way too big and bigger than the Stomp which is too small and limited.


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 10, 2018)

I don't know this sounds pretty cool actually. If someone wants to still use pedals, but still have amp modeling, you can do this now with a small setup. Imagine still having a pedal board filled with all sorts of pedals and have that as your setup, that's it. Seems like a cool idea to me.


----------



## lurè (Oct 10, 2018)

I don't get why the HX stomp is around 550€ while the HX effetcts is 450€.
Isn't the hx stomp a smaller/ more affordable version?


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 10, 2018)

lurè said:


> I don't get why the HX stomp is around 550€ while the HX effetcts is 450€.
> Isn't the hx stomp a smaller/ more affordable version?


HX Stomp includes modeling, while the FX only has effects like pedals. No amps or cabs.


----------



## Digital Igloo (Oct 10, 2018)

lurè said:


> I don't get why the HX stomp is around 550€ while the HX effetcts is 450€. Isn't the hx stomp a smaller/ more affordable version?


Don't know. They cost us the same to make (well, within a dollar or two). They're both $599.99 in the States.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 10, 2018)

Elric said:


> Six blocks in spite of having half the DSP of a full Helix; is as deal breaker at this price point.


That's what killed it for me as a backup for the Helix. I was _hoping _six blocks would mean some DSP was being saved for gapless patch switching, which I could work around having a limited patch if I could switch patches without a hiccup, but from what some people on TGP had said the patch change is about the same as it was on the HD500X, and that was plenty annoying for me going from full-on distortion to clean with FX on the beat. It's easy enough to get around on the big ones because I can basically load two whole rigs and then use snapshots to go between various amps and FX on/off stuff, but six blocks AND a gap in patch switching is a bummer at $600. Maybe it will be negated in a FW update so you can max DSP till there's no more available like you can on the big ones.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 11, 2018)

Digital Igloo said:


> Don't know. They cost us the same to make (well, within a dollar or two). They're both $599.99 in the States.



The times are long gone when the price of a good depended on how much it costs to manufacture. Usually a new product will wedge itself just below the competition with equivalent features/quality, even if it costs much less to manufacture than said competition.


----------



## pott (Oct 12, 2018)

Got my Stomp on Tuesday! I've not had much time to play around it, but it is EXTREMELY light and equally small.
I've not had much time to play with the sounds yet, especially since the PC-edit software hasn't been updated for the Stomp and changing parameters on the unit is, you guessed it, not very easy.

There's a few niggles here too... The biggest one is that the Tap/Tuner function cannot be split. I.e. you have to sacrifice a button for Tap/Tuner, or you get neither. I saw no way to assign ANY button's long press to be the Tuner. This feels like a missed flexibility.
You also cannot re-assign buttons 1 and 2. But in Patches or Preset modes, you'd then be able to use them for secondary functions so that's not as big a deal.

Due to this I connected a boss FS6 to it and the possibilities immediately opened up. However, I feel that two more switches isn't enough here.

I'd like to try a Midi controller to do some more switching (effects on/off, patches up/down, bank up/down etc...). Perhaps leave the banks/paches/snapshots to the controller, and the HX switches to switch effects within a patch.

I've never used Midi in my life. 100% noob here.
What would be decent, not too large choice here?


----------



## budda (Oct 12, 2018)

https://www.disasterareaamps.com/shop/dmc-4-gen3


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 12, 2018)

pott said:


> Got my Stomp on Tuesday! I've not had much time to play around it, but it is EXTREMELY light and equally small.
> I've not had much time to play with the sounds yet, especially since the PC-edit software hasn't been updated for the Stomp and changing parameters on the unit is, you guessed it, not very easy.
> 
> There's a few niggles here too... The biggest one is that the Tap/Tuner function cannot be split. I.e. you have to sacrifice a button for Tap/Tuner, or you get neither. I saw no way to assign ANY button's long press to be the Tuner. This feels like a missed flexibility.
> ...


By the time you add more switches and MIDI controller, wouldn't almost make more sense just to get the LT version? It wouldn't that much bigger of a footprint, and then you get ALL the features you want without buying another $150-$300 MIDI switcher and you double your DSP capability.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 12, 2018)

Really liking this HX Stomp idea. Great for someone like myself who wants access to everything but doesn't need access to a million patches/sounds per song.
Might have to grab one of these soon!


----------



## pott (Oct 12, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> By the time you add more switches and MIDI controller, wouldn't almost make more sense just to get the LT version? It wouldn't that much bigger of a footprint, and then you get ALL the features you want without buying another $150-$300 MIDI switcher and you double your DSP capability.



100% in-line. The HX Stomp is so small though, and my requirements not that much larger, than it + a Midi pedal is still WAY smaller than my AX8.
Said AX8 makes getting either of the other Helixes redundant as well, as it's already smaller than the full size Helix.

A midi controller would also be compatible with the AX8, so it would go with all my rig.

I will get a better overall idea of how to setup the Stomp once I get to design a few patches; having gone through the options though I just KNOW I'll need at least three more switches.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 12, 2018)

pott said:


> 100% in-line. The HX Stomp is so small though, and my requirements not that much larger, than it + a Midi pedal is still WAY smaller than my AX8.
> Said AX8 makes getting either of the other Helixes redundant as well, as it's already smaller than the full size Helix.
> 
> A midi controller would also be compatible with the AX8, so it would go with all my rig.
> ...


For sure...just saying, the LT has about twice as much DSP as the AX8, too...and works as a MIDI controller. But yeah, that makes sense if you already have a full-size modeler and are looking for a back-up/add-on.
*I am in no way associated with Line 6, but if @Digital Igloo wants me to be, I'll shill so hard.*


----------



## pott (Oct 12, 2018)

budda said:


> https://www.disasterareaamps.com/shop/dmc-4-gen3



Thanks! I've been definitely looking at this brand, but I am a complete Midi noob and some of the descriptions, videos, instructions are completely arcane to me... I'll need to do some more research.

It does seem as if this solves my issues. I could reserve the unit's footswitches for Presets + bank up/down, and use a controller's switches for 3 stompboxes.
One downside: I'd lose the tuner... Not sure I could map the tuner to a Midi unit in the first place.


----------



## budda (Oct 13, 2018)

Well if you're making a board with the stomp + controller, buy a tiny power supply and a TU-3 or your preferred tuner and there ya go.


----------



## Sogradde (Oct 13, 2018)

Thomann has it listed at 529€, which is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## budda (Oct 13, 2018)

Sogradde said:


> Thomann has it listed at 529€, which is absolutely ridiculous.



The dmc or the stomp? If the latter, not sure why that's ridiculours.


----------



## Sogradde (Oct 13, 2018)

budda said:


> The dmc or the stomp? If the latter, not sure why that's ridiculours.


Sorry I was talking about the Stomp.
That's 3/4 the price of a Helix LT with roughly half the functionality.


----------



## budda (Oct 13, 2018)

Sogradde said:


> Sorry I was talking about the Stomp.
> That's 3/4 the price of a Helix LT with roughly half the functionality.



Almost like functionality doesnt determine price, huh?


----------



## Sogradde (Oct 13, 2018)

budda said:


> Almost like functionality doesnt determine price, huh?





Digital Igloo said:


> Don't know. They cost us the same to make (well, within a dollar or two). They're both $599.99 in the States.


----------



## pott (Oct 13, 2018)

Didn't that post refer to the HX Effects, rather than the Stomp?
The Helix LT is definitely not 599.99...


----------



## Sogradde (Oct 13, 2018)

I wasn't talking about the LT.


----------



## pott (Oct 14, 2018)

I've done a ton of research over the past couple of days and ended-up getting a Morningstar FX DMC-6. I also upgraded my Boss FS-6 to an FS-7. This will create a very compact rig, and the DMC6 can handle Loop + banks of presets + in-presets stomp changes if needed (I could set it to automatically switch to a Preset's stomp bank when selecting a Preset, and hence only need 1 stomp to select the Preset and have its stompboxes available as well).


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 14, 2018)

I’d pay more for portability. I ain’t lugging an lt to a bar jam. Still would be happier at a 500 price point tho.


----------



## Digital Igloo (Oct 15, 2018)

Andromalia said:


> The times are long gone when the price of a good depended on how much it costs to manufacture.


Sure, there are certainly some industries where that's true (software, military contractors, printers, razor blades, etc.), but the vast majority of MI hardware manufacturers are still _very much_ neck-deep in the "COGS vs. GM dictates street price" model, including YGG.


GunpointMetal said:


> For sure...just saying, the LT has about twice as much DSP as the AX8.


Helix LT and Fractal's AX8 have identical DSPs—2x ADSP-SHARC 21469 @ 450MHz.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 15, 2018)

Oh yeah, I forgot they have a whole processor dedicated to just amp models.


----------



## sunnyd88 (Oct 17, 2018)

I feel like only six blocks for amps, cabs, effects etc is not enough, especially for $600. At least 12 blocks would make sense so that I can run two amp models and cabs at once. Oh and the screen is too damn tiny.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Oct 17, 2018)

sunnyd88 said:


> I feel like only six blocks for amps, cabs, effects etc is not enough, especially for $600. At least 12 blocks would make sense so that I can run two amp models and cabs at once. Oh and the screen is too damn tiny.



The 6 blocks are tight, but definitely doable. I run into a power amp / cab, so that’s one less block I need live. 

Noise gate > TS > Amp model > EQ > Reverb > Delay (maybe) 

In this case, I guess I’m lucky I don’t use a lot of fx. 

Maybe the LT for your needs?


----------



## sunnyd88 (Oct 17, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> The 6 blocks are tight, but definitely doable. I run into a power amp / cab, so that’s one less block I need live.
> 
> Noise gate > TS > Amp model > EQ > Reverb > Delay (maybe)
> 
> ...


True! The HX stomp is still at a attractive pricepoint and the portability is pretty crazy! I'll be traveling in a few months so the HX stomp is still tempting but maybe if I can find a good deal on a LT it might suit me better!


----------



## Bentaycanada (Oct 17, 2018)

sunnyd88 said:


> True! The HX stomp is still at a attractive pricepoint and the portability is pretty crazy! I'll be traveling in a few months so the HX stomp is still tempting but maybe if I can find a good deal on a LT it might suit me better!



It’s also worth remembering the Helix has an input gate, so the noise gate block isn’t needed in most cases. 

The EQ after the amp model is more for high/lowpass filters, but again, I can easily live without them. 

The TS boost out front is another I could likely work around, if needed. I do find that when I’m forced to not rely on a boost, then I can find better tone from the amp model in use. 

For me, the Archetype amp model is worth for asking price alone!


----------



## sunnyd88 (Oct 17, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> It’s also worth remembering the Helix has an input gate, so the noise gate block isn’t needed in most cases.
> 
> The EQ after the amp model is more for high/lowpass filters, but again, I can easily live without them.
> 
> ...


Haha I didn't know that! Even the HX stomp has an input gate? Anyways, my ideal HX stomp would have been this + 12 blocks lol


----------



## Bentaycanada (Oct 17, 2018)

sunnyd88 said:


> Haha I didn't know that! Even the HX stomp has an input gate? Anyways, my ideal HX stomp would have been this + 12 blocks lol
> View attachment 64611



Yes, the HX Stomp has the input gate!


----------



## Sogradde (Oct 17, 2018)

Digital Igloo said:


> Helix LT and Fractal's AX8 have identical DSPs—2x ADSP-SHARC 21469 @ 450MHz.


Does that mean the Helix makes better use of the DSPs or do the Axe amp models require more resources? Because I can run at least(?) two amps per DSP/line on any Helix model but I can't run two amps on the AX8.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 17, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> The 6 blocks are tight, but definitely doable. I run into a power amp / cab, so that’s one less block I need live.
> 
> Noise gate > TS > Amp model > EQ > Reverb > Delay (maybe)
> 
> ...



I agre with this. back when I got my axe FX II, I was one of many that was hesitant, since I’m not a big effects user. I use gate > boost > amp, and that’s about it. It’s only recently I’ve started using some light delay and reverb, and even then, all my patches are 6 blocks or less.

This looks like it’s marketed toward people like me in that regard. I’ve kind of wanted a helix LT for a while just for fun, and I figured I might pick one up used when I find one for the right price, but this looks like it will be even more suitable for me.

People have been asking cliff for a stripped down amps-only axe FX for a long time, and it looks like at least line 6 have given it a shot. Now people who just want a simple signal chain can still get the premium sound, but in a cheaper, smaller unit.

If you need 12 blocks but I’m sorry, this isn’t really marketed toward you. Get an LT.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 17, 2018)

sunnyd88 said:


> Haha I didn't know that! Even the HX stomp has an input gate? Anyways, my ideal HX stomp would have been this + 12 blocks lol
> View attachment 64611


That's basically the HeadRush gigboard, lol


----------



## pott (Oct 17, 2018)

BIG advantage to the HX Stomp vs. the AX8 if you wish to run 2 amps in parallel: the HX can, the AX8 can't.
I tried it last night with a Marshall 2204 and a Mesa MK IV Lead models (Marshall for bass, Mesa for highs) and it sounds REALLY good, with decent clarity.

It uses a lot of DSP though: I only was able to add a TIMMAH! boost in front. I couldn't even add a Reverb block past this.


----------



## sunnyd88 (Oct 17, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> That's basically the HeadRush gigboard, lol


Yeah, I really like the idea and look of the haedrush gigboard. It looks really premium. Too bad it sounds like doo doo. The HX stomp looks like doo doo but probably sounds great. The reason why I want 12 blocks is so that I can get a dual/stereo amp+cab+boost+whatever effect going.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Oct 18, 2018)

pott said:


> BIG advantage to the HX Stomp vs. the AX8 if you wish to run 2 amps in parallel: the HX can, the AX8 can't.
> I tried it last night with a Marshall 2204 and a Mesa MK IV Lead models (Marshall for bass, Mesa for highs) and it sounds REALLY good, with decent clarity.
> 
> It uses a lot of DSP though: I only was able to add a TIMMAH! boost in front. I couldn't even add a Reverb block past this.


Wow that's good to know. It isn't a deal break for recording as it wouldn't be needed (2 amps) but that's good info. I'm still interested in a stomp "maybe" but I am going to stick to the Mooer Preamp Live and my HX. Sounds like I'm not missing out on a lot.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Oct 18, 2018)

sunnyd88 said:


> Yeah, I really like the idea and look of the haedrush gigboard. It looks really premium. Too bad it sounds like doo doo. The HX stomp looks like doo doo but probably sounds great. The reason why I want 12 blocks is so that I can get a dual/stereo amp+cab+boost+whatever effect going.



So it's a fact that the Gigboard sounds like shite? Too bad I like the layout.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 12, 2018)

Going to bump this as my HX stomp arrived today. I had a HX floor but don't really play shows anymore, so it was just sitting on my desk as a giant USB interface. The HX is perfect for me, mainly for latency free recording as I monitor using the built in amps and record a DI on USB out 7. It just sits on my desk like a little recording interface. I'm tempted to sell my jet city combo now and get a powercab plus and load my IR's into that for live, super portable and easy.


----------



## dhgrind (Nov 15, 2018)

metal_sam14 said:


> Going to bump this as my HX stomp arrived today. I had a HX floor but don't really play shows anymore, so it was just sitting on my desk as a giant USB interface. The HX is perfect for me, mainly for latency free recording as I monitor using the built in amps and record a DI on USB out 7. It just sits on my desk like a little recording interface. I'm tempted to sell my jet city combo now and get a powercab plus and load my IR's into that for live, super portable and easy.



How’s this for doom metal? Like orange amps v30’s and some fuzz/rats


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 28, 2019)

Sort of a necrobump, but I’m curious about current HX Stomp users on this forum. How are you using yours?

I’m attracted to the form factor to incorporate it onto a pedal board with an Amp1 Iridium and a few of my favorite Alexander pedals. For this application, it would primarily be a multi-effects unit in the effects loop in the Amp1. Then I can also pair it up with the Mission expression pedal with the switch for an extra point of control for activating/deactivating blocks. Do you think the 6 blocks (effectively 5 if it’s hooked up in 4CM) would be limiting? I alao have a Morningstar MC6 midi controller that would help overcome the limitations of only 3 buttons. (The MC6 would be the MIDI brain of the whole board.)

What effects do you think are the weak points? I’ve read that the pitch shifting effects are just so-so.


----------



## sleewell (Oct 28, 2019)

my bandmate uses one. his board has a boost, wah, wireless and an expression pedal. pretty sweet setup.


----------



## shpence (Oct 29, 2019)

Backsnack said:


> I’ve read that the pitch shifting effects are just so-so.



Very curious about this as well as it's all I really use FX-wise. Wondering if I even need the full Helix. Know I regret it if I don't though!


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 30, 2019)

Backsnack said:


> For this application, it would primarily be a multi-effects unit in the effects loop in the Amp1.



Why not just go with the HX Effects which allows you 9 effect blocks? And if you have a DAW you can now get the Helix Native plugin for $99 having just the HX Effects since they dropped the price for owners of the HX units. Going that route it would cost the same as the HX Stomp but you'd have more effect blocks for live/studio use, more footswitches, amp control, scribble strips, etc and the full Helix in plugin format. Since it sounds like you're using a unit to do amp sim already? (I'm not familiar with Amp1 Iridium).


Rev.


----------



## Backsnack (Nov 1, 2019)

Rev2010 said:


> Why not just go with the HX Effects which allows you 9 effect blocks? And if you have a DAW you can now get the Helix Native plugin for $99 having just the HX Effects since they dropped the price for owners of the HX units. Going that route it would cost the same as the HX Stomp but you'd have more effect blocks for live/studio use, more footswitches, amp control, scribble strips, etc and the full Helix in plugin format. Since it sounds like you're using a unit to do amp sim already? (I'm not familiar with Amp1 Iridium).
> 
> 
> Rev.


Don't have one yet, but the Amp1 Iridium will be my next amp. Not a "sim," but it's a fully analogue amp crammed into a pedal format.

https://www.bluguitar.com/iridium/en/


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 1, 2019)

Backsnack said:


> Don't have one yet, but the Amp1 Iridium will be my next amp. Not a "sim," but it's a fully analogue amp crammed into a pedal format.



Well then there ya go! Why go with the stomp since you'll be using the hardware effect unit with an amp live/studio anyway. Like I said, the price of the Stomp is the same as the HX Effects & Helix Native combined. This way you can have the best of both worlds should you choose to use it. Helix Native for either amp modeling/effects if you choose to go direct to PC or Amp1 direct out/Helix Native for effects and for live you have the HX Effects with 9 effect blocks, scribble strips, 4 scenes instead of 3, amp channel switching, etc. Just seems more logical IMO.


Rev.


----------



## Backsnack (Nov 1, 2019)

Rev2010 said:


> Well then there ya go! Why go with the stomp since you'll be using the hardware effect unit with an amp live/studio anyway. Like I said, the price of the Stomp is the same as the HX Effects & Helix Native combined. This way you can have the best of both worlds should you choose to use it. Helix Native for either amp modeling/effects if you choose to go direct to PC or Amp1 direct out/Helix Native for effects and for live you have the HX Effects with 9 effect blocks, scribble strips, 4 scenes instead of 3, amp channel switching, etc. Just seems more logical IMO.
> 
> 
> Rev.


Yeah the HXE seems like the more sensible way to go. And it will play nicer with external effects in terms of passing expression controls from an expression pedal through to other devices. The Stomp does not.


----------



## Backsnack (Nov 1, 2019)

*double post*


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Feb 14, 2021)

pott said:


> BIG advantage to the HX Stomp vs. the AX8 if you wish to run 2 amps in parallel: the HX can, the AX8 can't.
> I tried it last night with a Marshall 2204 and a Mesa MK IV Lead models (Marshall for bass, Mesa for highs) and it sounds REALLY good, with decent clarity.
> 
> It uses a lot of DSP though: I only was able to add a TIMMAH! boost in front. I couldn't even add a Reverb block past this.


Curious about this from other Stomp users since they bumped the it to 8 blocks. 

If I wanted to run two amp chains into a stereo poweramp, would, I have enough dsp to do so?

In a perfect world, each chain would have a boost/distortion, amp model, and probably an eq. Only six blocks, but would there be enough dsp?


----------



## nickgray (Feb 15, 2021)

ATRguitar91 said:


> enough dsp to do so?



https://benvesco.com/store/helix-dsp-allocations/


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Feb 15, 2021)

nickgray said:


> https://benvesco.com/store/helix-dsp-allocations/


Very helpful! I actually figured out about the compatibility option using Helix Native, so I've been experimenting with that during my free trial.

The dual chains is doable with the preamps only, it's tight though. I was a bit disappointed in the Stomp headroom for dual amps once you're using IRs, not a deal breaker though.


----------



## Boofchuck (Feb 15, 2021)

ATRguitar91 said:


> Very helpful! I actually figured out about the compatibility option using Helix Native, so I've been experimenting with that during my free trial.
> 
> The dual chains is doable with the preamps only, it's tight though. I was a bit disappointed in the Stomp headroom for dual amps once you're using IRs, not a deal breaker though.


You may already know this but using 1024 bit IR's instead of 2048 can free up DSP also. And certain amps use more DSP than others. The Badonk is a good one that's light on DSP.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Mar 2, 2021)

I've had my Stomp for a few days now, and I am blown away. I knew the tones would be good from the Helix Native demo, but the routing and connectivity options are really what makes it shine for me.

Currently, I have it setup as follows: guitar to main input, my hardware overdrives/preamps in the left effects loop, main outs to my monitors, and then a right send to my poweramp for when I want to use a cab. 

I tried to find a way to make a separate stereo send to run my poweramp in stereo, but I don't believe this is possible without sacrificing the effects loop. The only other option was plugging the poweramp into the headphone out; the sound was off when I did though. 

Using the Stomp as the hub of my rig like this is awesome, and it let's me easily go from all modeling through monitors, to mostly analog, or anything in between signal with just a preset change.

It sounds so good through the monitors that I'm considering grabbing an FRFR to use when I'm able to jam with people again. Previously, I was planning to lug a cab and poweramp, but I think I may have to satisfy my FRFR curiosity with how good it sounds through monitors.

One question I have for Stomp users: is it possible to use the headphone out to run to an FRFR, or would impedance issues make it sound lacking?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 2, 2021)

ATRguitar91 said:


> One question I have for Stomp users: is it possible to use the headphone out to run to an FRFR, or would impedance issues make it sound lacking?


 you can definitely do this if you keep your signal chain mono, stereo most likely will introduce issues because either your cable or your speaker is going to sum it to mono. You also have to watch out for the output level. Since the headphone output is amplified its going to be capable of putting out a higher signal than the normal outputs.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Mar 2, 2021)

GunpointMetal said:


> you can definitely do this if you keep your signal chain mono, stereo most likely will introduce issues because either your cable or your speaker is going to sum it to mono. You also have to watch out for the output level. Since the headphone output is amplified its going to be capable of putting out a higher signal than the normal outputs.


Awesome, thanks! I had a hunch it would work, but my attempt to run my stereo poweramp off the headphone out didn't go well when I used a TRS splitter cable. Maybe because of the signal being summed to mono as you mentioned. I'll have to give it a try as a mono signal.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Apr 26, 2021)

I came up with a creative solution to fully maximize the Stomp's switching capabilities that I felt like sharing. I've been considering getting a small Midi foot controller to let me more seamlessly switch between presets and snapshots. I already have one of the 2 button footswitches for changing presets, but felt like I was needing more control. My only misgiving was that I'd be spending at least $100-150, and at that point I may as well sell the Stomp and spend another $200 for a used Helix LT. 

What I came up with: I set FS3 to preset up, FS4 to preset down, and FS5 to snapshot up. I leave the Stomp in stompbox mode which leaves me FS1 and FS2 for block changes. For me, this works perfectly. I can easily switch presets, and still have quick access to the snapshots.

My snapshot use is pretty limited which is one reason this works: I have each snapshot setup to work with my different output options. #1 is the main monitor out with a stereo delay to widen things. #2 is for my FRFRs, so I drop the delay and may alter some EQ settings. #3 activates the send right which feeds my power amp, so the delay/IR are turned off and the amp settings changed. I keep all three of my output options hooked up all the time, so this lets me switch seamlessly between them with only a single press. It also keeps me from having to make a whole new preset for each source.

The obvious drawback here is losing access to a third stompbox option and the tap tempo/tuner. For me this isn't a problem because I use an outboard tuner and only switch between a couple of different overdrives usually. If I was playing live I would likely change this, but for home jamming it's perfect because I jump between my monitors/FRFR and poweramp and cab pretty often.


----------

